# DRAFT PROSPECT: Deron Williams



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

This thread is to discuss all things Deron. Any other threads created focusing on Deron will be merged with this one from now one.

Draft Prospect: *Deron Williams*










Position: *PG*
Age at Draft: *21*
Height/Weight/Wingspan/Reach: *6'2.75" / 202 lbs / 6'6.25" / 8'2"*
College: *Illinois*
Birthplace: *The Colony, TX*

Season Avgs 04/05: *12.5 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 6.8 apg, FG% 43*
Season Avgs 03/04: *14.0 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 6.2 apg, FG% 41*
Season Avgs 02/03: *6.5 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 4.6 apg, FG% 42*

Vertical: *35"*
Combine Rank: *10*

Projected Pick: *3 to 6*

*Quick Hit:* Deron is probably the best true PG in the draft this year. While the comparisons to Jason Kidd are made for Chris Paul, it seems to me Deron is the better comparison to Kidd. Not as tall as I was expecting, but tested more athletic than I expected. Could be one of the league leaders in assists within a few years.

nbadraft.net profile
hoopshype profile
draftexpress profile
espn profile (insider)

*The Questions:*
Did he dispel the athletic questions at the combine?
Will Deron be able to score in the NBA? 
Is his outside shot good enough?
Superstar or role player?
Why shouldn't Deron be the first PG taken?
Is HKF Deron's agent?


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

Not quick and no outside jumper= trouble in the league, not as sold on him as many of you seem to be. I'd take Paul or Felton over him any day.


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

Now this is the guy I really like in this draft. Deron is somewhat of a mix of Mike Bibby and Andre Miller. I love the way Deron can affect the game without having to shoot the basketball. He's the epitome of a true point guard. To top it off, he is the best on the ball defensive player in this entire draft. If I were the Hawks, this would be the player I would take with the 2nd pick. No disrespect to Marvin Williams, but with Josh Smith already in place, I'd take Deron.


----------



## ItalianStallion (Jun 8, 2005)

i love the guy but he seriously must be the ugliest prospect in the draft......
besides that, i think hell be a very good player, he runs the show better than any other PG in his draft class.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Did he dispel the athletic questions at the combine? Somewhat but it was still a combine and not a game. 

Will Deron be able to score in the NBA? Yes if he uses his height advantage and post up small guards.

Is his outside shot good enough? Will it even matter that much if he gets his teamates involved. 

Superstar or role player? Starting Quality PG.

Why shouldn't Deron be the first PG taken? He should be.

Is HKF Deron's agent? Yes.. And I get half of what Deron gives HKF 



> Not quick and no outside jumper= trouble in the league, not as sold on him as many of you seem to be. I'd take Paul or Felton over him any day.


I disagree.. Who's to say he's not quick with his loss of weight? I mean nobody has saw him play with this weight he lost but from things I've heard he's a lot faster and in better shape than he would have been had he kept his weight. No outside jumper? There's always room to improve. He's not gonna be a 16 PPG guy.. He's gonna be a 8-9 APG guy in the league. Pass First Point Guard is what he is. That's who he's gonna be.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

JNice said:


> Is HKF Deron's agent?


Both him and I are, yes.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Wow, Deron has a lot of representation.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> Wow, Deron has a lot of representation.


:laugh: 



> Did he dispel the athletic questions at the combine?


I don't know, but to me, it doesn't matter at all.


> Will Deron be able to score in the NBA?


Yes. He's a very smart player and while he isn't very quick, he has the ability to recognize a lane and take advantage of it. Stocky build helps the finish. Can hurt the defense with the spot-up jumper


> Is his outside shot good enough?


Yes.


> Superstar or role player?


Somewhere in between. Maybe not an All-Star, but almost. Solid contributor and pass-first point for many years to come.


> Why shouldn't Deron be the first PG taken?


Chris Paul, Raymond Felton, and Jarrett Jack. I'm not saying those 3 are better than him, but I believe all 4 are very close (and I've never seen Ukic play before). It depends on the team and the system.


> Is HKF Deron's agent?


Quite possibly!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Consider me an interested party in Deron's NBA future.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

HKF said:


> Consider me an interested party in Deron's NBA future.


So what type of kickback are you getting? :biggrin:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

JNice said:


> So what type of kickback are you getting? :biggrin:


Oh you know, the usual. Since I've been on his bandwagon since Fall '03, he copped me a nice little SUV for my trouble. :clown:


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

If Deron ends up in LA or Utah, you will probably see him in more than a few all-star games.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Chad Ford is reporting that the Hawks are considering taking Deron over Marvin.

On one hand, Ford has proven he's a dumb ****. But on the other hand, it makes more sense since PG is a bigger need for Atlanta.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

TheATLien said:


> Chad Ford is reporting that the Hawks are considering taking Deron over Marvin.
> 
> On one hand, Ford has proven he's a dumb ****. But on the other hand, it makes more sense since PG is a bigger need for Atlanta.


I think Deron's got "it," whatever "it" is. He's my top PG coming out this year.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

He would look awfully dam good in Purple and Gold. By far, my favorite prospect in this draft.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm sold on this kid. At first, Chris Paul was my early favorite but I have realized that Deron's game translates to the NBA much better. He's solid, gets the job done, and isn't too flashy, he has "IT" and plays the right way. I'm no draft expert, so please do not tease.

Anyways, I hope Kupcake can work a trade. Deron would be a DREAM.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Haha, at Deron having "IT." So many late to the party converts. The only thing I worry about with Deron is him consistently sticking perimeter shots (from 15-18 feet) over the defense. Since he actually plays defense, he's going to need to make sure he still has lift to get his shot up. He'll be a deadly pick and roll player though, because of his vision.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

FreeSpeech101 said:


> If Deron ends up in LA or Utah, you will probably see him in more than a few all-star games.


He is going to NO


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

I see Deron going to New Orleans if there are no trades made to move up to the top three from LA or any other team.

HKF, how crazy would it be for you, as such a big fan if Deron finds a home in LA, your favorite team?

I'm rooting for us, but most importantly, you... (corny, I know.. but I know how the feeling is when the NY Jets drafted my boy Vilma so I can relate to it).


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well I wanted Danny Granger to get drafted by the Clippers, so I could get free Clipper tickets next to his groupies. Alas, that's not going to happen, because he'll be gone by then. I'm not sure how much I want Deron on the Lakers. I'm a Laker fan, but Deron is a PG who sets the table for the team. I want a team to hand him the keys and let him drive the bus.

On the Lakers he'd be in the triangle always deferring to Odom and Kobe. Frankly, that's a waste of his talent. So I want him in New Orleans, where he'll jump right into Byron Scott's motion offense (which he played for the last two years in Illinois). I'm more about the players I like fitting in and excelling, then going to my favorite team. 

Now Ben Gordon on the other hand, would be perfect for the Triangle and the Lakers. That's not happening though.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Lamar Odom isn't guaranteed to have the ball in his hand all the time. I think some are taking the role of Phil Jackson too highly and may expect Odom to change. It's all about patience, and I think in the long run.. playing with Kobe will allow Deron to improve as a player and slowly have a larger role in the offense.

But, yeah.. I feel ya. I just see Deron as the perfect PG defensively for the Lakers, smart enough to run the triangle, and may not show as much as he COULD but it'll lead to more ball games won.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well in that case, that's why I don't want Deron on the Lakers. I want him to show every single thing he can as an individual on the basketball court.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

SeaNet said:


> I think Deron's got "it," whatever "it" is. He's my top PG coming out this year.



Deron might have "it" , but Paul has "it" as well. They are both going to be good PG's in the league, along with Felton and probably Jack, too. Paul has always been my choice of the bunch. I'm very inconsistent with my feelings about Deron. I'll say this though, if Paul's gone (and Marvin is, too) when the Hornets draft, I think Deron would be a good pick.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

cmd34 said:


> He would look awfully dam good in Purple and Gold. By far, my favorite prospect in this draft.


Yeah....too bad he won't slide that far. 

Personally, I'd take Paul and Felton over him.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

And I'd take Deron over them both :banana:


----------

